# 3 bar homers



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Owner Ahmad Al Matoog from Kuwait. I visited him and found many beautiful birds with different colors. Here are some of the photos I took.

3 Bar Homers


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That is sure interesting  I wonder what our genetic gurus' observations are. Thanks for posting


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

I really like the look of the 3rd bars. Wouldn't mind having a few in the race loft.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Coincidently, this came up while going through an article.

"... the presence of the barred pattern among different species of pigeons in widely separated geographic areas was noted and described. DARWIN (1868, vol. 1, pp. 182-184) and TEGETMEIER (1868, pp. 26-27) describe these various species. The first one is Columba _leuconata_, which is blue with three wing bars and inhabits the Himalayas; those with two wing bars are C._ livia_, found on the coasts of Scotland and England, and C. _rupestris_ of central Asia. Similar to these are C. _schimperi_ of Abyssinia and C. _gymnocyclus_ of West Africa. These and others are detailed by SALVADORI (1893). More might be enumerated but the above will suffice to show the prevalence of the blue black-barred pattern among various species of the Columbidae."


----------

